# hdmi kabel / grafikkarte kaputt?



## inzain (23. Juli 2010)

guten tag , ich habe folgendes problem.
habe meine pc mit ati 4850 ueber ein dvi zu hdmi adapter an meinen lg 37h3010 angeschlossen. das problem ist dass bei filmen sehr viele grüne punkte zu sehen sind.nun weiss ich nicht ob es am kabel oder an der grafikkarte liegt
danke schonmal für die hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2010)

Hast Du den PC auch mal an einen TFT angeschlossen, ob es da auch so ist? wenn es da keine Probleme gibt: hast Du mal genau den Sitz der Kabel gecheckt? Auflösung überprüft?


----------



## inzain (23. Juli 2010)

läuft ueber 22 zoll tft ... mit 0 problemen... musste nur taktraten runtersetzen da er sonst auch pixelfehler produziert..


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Kabel kaputt wäre, düfte eigentlich gar kein Bild erscheinen. Vielleicht ist es ein Firmware-Bug/Inkompatibilität zwischen den beiden Geräten.


----------



## kress (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab ein Wackelkontakt Kabel hier (DVI). Drücke ich es an der Graka ein bisschen nach oben hab ich viele grüne Pixel.
Mit dem anderen Kabel ist das nicht. Scheint bei der evtl das gleiche Problem zu sein.


----------



## inzain (23. Juli 2010)

das problem ist ja das wenn ich ein video abspiele diese fehler kommen...bei einem bild zb desktop sind keine fehler vorhanden.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2010)

Treiber und codecs sind aber alle aktuell?


----------



## inzain (23. Juli 2010)

catalyst 10.5 , codecs update werde ich mal probieren


----------



## inzain (25. Juli 2010)

immernoch gleiches problem....
sobald ich videos abspielen will grüne punkte , sonst 1a ..


----------



## inzain (25. Juli 2010)

problem gelöst . anscheinend kann der dvi zu hdmi adapter keine signale in 1920*1080 uebertragen. -->auflösung runtergeschraubt-->keine grünen punkte.


----------

